# firefox reverts to proxy server which refuses connection



## bevcon (Feb 5, 2009)

Win xp professional sp2
Mozilla firefox v 3.03 keeps reverting to a proxy sever which refuses a connection.
Despite multiple resets and pressing buttons in: tools>network>no proxy or auto detect proxy browser still reverts to refuse connection screen.


----------

